# "Unlocking the Secrets of Traditional Design"



## croessler

Thanks for the review Marc; this is an area that interests me greatly..


----------



## gbear

I really enjoyed George Walker's article ('Good Eye' - Design Matters) in Popular Woodworking. The guy communicates a somewhat difficult subject very well. I'll be checking out the DVD. Thanks Marc.


----------



## asthesawturns

Thanks, great review.


----------



## araldite

You just reminded me I meant to order one a couple of months ago and it completely slipped my mind. Your review reinforced my thinking that I need to get this. Thanks. Also, Bob Rozaieski at Logan Cabinet Shoppe gave it a good review in his blog on 9/16/09.


----------



## ShannonRogers

I really need to go out and get this DVD. I saw George speak at the Woodworking in America conference last August and his presentation was profound. Can't imagine what this DVD must be like.


----------

